# My New Toy



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Latest toy. A guy was selling this on EBAY. Said it didn't work and he tought it was because the batteries were corroded in the case. I bought it for $67. Cleaned the case and put new batteries in and it works.

My question anyone ever use one of these. I mean this brand.

*PROTOTEK LF 2000*


Retails for over $1200


----------

